

Revolutionary water harvesting technology - NBD Nanotechnologies   - tomashertus
https://angel.co/nbd-nanotechnologies-1

======
NonEUCitizen
Unless they were the graduate students working on this:

[http://web.mit.edu/cmse/nuggets/research/irg2/7_beetle.html](http://web.mit.edu/cmse/nuggets/research/irg2/7_beetle.html)

it is highly doubtful their "exclusive rights to IP developed at the nations'
best university laboratories" includes that of MIT's, esp. with the small
amount that they have raised. MIT's Technology Licensing Office is more picky
than that.

